# Covid-19 listening goals?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

COVID-19 LISTENING GOALS?

anyone..............?

is anyone out there................?

The walls are closing in...

_There are boogers in my beard and I'm almost out of frozen dinners. Help me. Mummy!? Is that you????_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am almost sure there is some kind of thread already.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll pick 10. And I'm really going to listen to these, no matter what. Really. Don't try and stop me.

Besides all the stuff from the 1980-2000 Listening Group...

1. Van der Aa: Up Close 
2. Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles (a new work by Unsuk Chin. I hope it doesn't suck.)
3. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius (I love a lot of Elgar, but have never heard this)
4. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande (Messiaen loved this work, so I'm going to check it out)
5. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (time to see what all the fuss is about)
6. Strauss: Metamorphosen
7. Berio: Sinfonia (I've heard parts but not the whole thing)
8. Ginastera: Violin Concerto
9. TBD jazz album (any recommendations?)
10. TBD 1960's film score (any recommendations?)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> I am almost sure there is some kind of thread already.


There is indeed: link.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

moderator, feel free to delete my humble superfluous thread.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> moderator, feel free to delete my humble superfluous thread.


Of course, as we have all learned from Guy de Maupassant's short story "La ficelle", there is no such thing as a "humble superfluous thread".

French: http://maupassant.free.fr/textes/ficelle.html

English: http://www.classicshorts.com/stories/string.html


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

20centrfuge said:


> 9. TBD jazz album (any recommendations?)


What are you looking for, and with what are you already familiar? You probably know _Love Supreme_ and _Crescent_ by Coltrane. _My Funny Valentine_ is a great live album by Miles Davis recorded before the second great quintet was finalized--the interaction between musicians is on another level. Wayne Shorter's _Speak No Evil_ has classic tunes and legendary performances. Bill Evans' _Sunday at the Village Vanguard_ and _Waltz for Debby_ are companion recordings of the same concert, which occurred shortly before bassist Scotty LaFaro's death. They somewhat set the stage for the kind of playing Miles would get into in the years immediately following.

These are all from the '60's, but these are a few I've found myself returning to in recent months.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I'm through all of the Wagner operas, started Puccini last night. In the late hours I snuck in the Mahler symphonies. After Puccini onto Rimsky-Korsakov operas. If this self-quarantine doesn't lift by May, then I'm finally going to tackle that complete Sibelius set from BIS.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Watch Les Troyens, listen to every Haydn string quartet, familiarize myself with Shostakovich symphonies beyond 4, 5, 8, and 10.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

DBLee said:


> What are you looking for, and with what are you already familiar? You probably know _Love Supreme_ and _Crescent_ by Coltrane. _My Funny Valentine_ is a great live album by Miles Davis recorded before the second great quintet was finalized--the interaction between musicians is on another level. Wayne Shorter's _Speak No Evil_ has classic tunes and legendary performances. Bill Evans' _Sunday at the Village Vanguard_ and _Waltz for Debby_ are companion recordings of the same concert, which occurred shortly before bassist Scotty LaFaro's death. They somewhat set the stage for the kind of playing Miles would get into in the years immediately following.
> 
> These are all from the '60's, but these are a few I've found myself returning to in recent months.


Ok. My favorite jazz ever has been 1. an album of John Coltrane called "The Gentle Side of John Coltrane" and 2. I love Wayne Shorters Island Dancer album - the track Ponte de Areia. I have a tough time in general with some jazz trumpet because I am a classical trumpeter and the sound concept is so different. As such Miles Davis has little appeal for me.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

More practicing than listening these days. It's an opportunity for it that's usually in short supply.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> 9. TBD jazz album (any recommendations?)


DBLee gave some great recommendations. This is a bit off the beaten track, but I've been really impressed by Frank Lowe's _The Flam_ recently.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

DBLee said:


> What are you looking for, and with what are you already familiar? You probably know _Love Supreme_ and _Crescent_ by Coltrane. _My Funny Valentine_ is a great live album by Miles Davis recorded before the second great quintet was finalized--the interaction between musicians is on another level. Wayne Shorter's _Speak No Evil_ has classic tunes and legendary performances. Bill Evans' _Sunday at the Village Vanguard_ and _Waltz for Debby_ are companion recordings of the same concert, which occurred shortly before bassist Scotty LaFaro's death. They somewhat set the stage for the kind of playing Miles would get into in the years immediately following.
> 
> These are all from the '60's, but these are a few I've found myself returning to in recent months.


Always thought Bill Evans' first album at the Village Vanguard was stronger, I heard more recently Waltz for Debby only took what the first album missed later on.

Another recommendation on a Jazz album is Eric Dolphy's Out there. Iron Man and Out to Lunch are great too.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Always thought Bill Evans' first album at the Village Vanguard was stronger, I heard more recently Waltz for Debby only took what the first album missed later on.


The two were released only a few months apart--it probably would have been a double album if they commonly did such things in those days. _Sunday_ is more of a tribute to Scotty--it has (IIRC) two of his compositions on it. _Waltz for Debby_ has very solid material--I've never heard another performance of "My Foolish Heart" touch the one here. I love both albums--I'd hate to be without either one.



20centrfuge said:


> Ok. My favorite jazz ever has been 1. an album of John Coltrane called "The Gentle Side of John Coltrane" and 2. I love Wayne Shorters Island Dancer album - the track Ponte de Areia. I have a tough time in general with some jazz trumpet because I am a classical trumpeter and the sound concept is so different. As such Miles Davis has little appeal for me.


Pretty sure that Coltrane album is a compilation. You'd probably like _Crescent_, and maybe his albums with Duke and Johnny Hartman. And I do think you'd enjoy Bill Evans--I'm partial to the period with Scotty LaFaro and Paul Motian, but he had a lot of solid material throughout his career that rarely strayed far from his acoustic piano jazz roots.

Have you listened to much Weather Report? It's getting more into the "fusion" camp, but _Black Market_ and _Heavy Weather_ are two albums you might like, somewhat in the vein of the Wayne Shorter you mention (of course, Weather Report was his band with Joe Zawinul). And if you like latin jazz with a smokin' rhythm section, I can't recommend anything more than Michel Camilo's _Suntan_.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

In spite of being a guitar player, I've always been partial to piano music rather than violin. I recently heard the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto for the first time and that has me listening to a lot of violin music. I just bought one of Kyung-Wha Chung's and also Julia Fischer's albums and have been enjoying both. My end of the world goal is to find a definitive recording from Anne-Sophie Mutter as I really enjoy her playing. So I've been combing YouTube for her stuff.


----------

